# Certificate of Non-Residence



## hwmartin (Jun 22, 2015)

Trying to open a joint non-resident bank account with Cajamar Caja Rural and have been told we each need a certificate of non-residence!

"To open a not resident account we need a Certificate of the Spanish administration that both of you are actually not resident in Spain"​
And that it will cost each of us 25€ (+vat) for 2 years, we would then have to apply again!

Is this correct? Has anyone else had this?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

hwmartin said:


> Trying to open a joint non-resident bank account with Cajamar Caja Rural and have been told we each need a certificate of non-residence!
> 
> "To open a not resident account we need a Certificate of the Spanish administration that both of you are actually not resident in Spain"​
> And that it will cost each of us 25€ (+vat) for 2 years, we would then have to apply again!
> ...


Nope. Just asked to open a non-resident account - it does carry higher bank charges.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Passport and a fist full of dosh usually suffices, try another bank.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We opened an non resident account in the end but tried three banks. They wanted nothing to do with us despite us wanting to put loads of dosh in their banks. But in the end went back to a well known bank here, different girl. Non resident account opened never put a penny in until a week later. And only enough to cover our out outgoings at the time before our purchase as well... No problems at all.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

hwmartin said:


> Trying to open a joint non-resident bank account with Cajamar Caja Rural and have been told we each need a certificate of non-residence!
> 
> "To open a not resident account we need a Certificate of the Spanish administration that both of you are actually not resident in Spain"​
> And that it will cost each of us 25€ (+vat) for 2 years, we would then have to apply again!
> ...


You should be able to open one straight away - without this document.

Most banks will then charge you for this document within the first year and every two years thereafter.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> You should be able to open one straight away - without this document.
> 
> Most banks will then charge you for this document within the first year and every two years thereafter.


 /\
/\
What he said /\


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hwmartin said:


> Trying to open a joint non-resident bank account with Cajamar Caja Rural and have been told we each need a certificate of non-residence!
> 
> "To open a not resident account we need a Certificate of the Spanish administration that both of you are actually not resident in Spain"​
> And that it will cost each of us 25€ (+vat) for 2 years, we would then have to apply again!
> ...


I bank with Cajamar & yesterday asked the manager of my branch what is needed to open a non-resident account & he said passport & NIE. Nothing else.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This has come up before on the forum I'm sure, I remember thinking how over the top it was at the time. Seems as though that some banks or at least branches are asking for this and I think the general advice was to go elsewhere.
I know I would anyway.


----------

